# Tribute Bands TV Show



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I've watched this show twice, once it was Tragically Hip cover bands, and the second time it was Police cover bands. 

Tomorrow night it's Rush cover bands. It's on TV Tropolis at 8pm Atlantic time, Jan 18th. Kind of a fun show to watch. 

Geddy & Alex are on the show.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

I seen that show it's not bad really. some are good some made me laugh.


----------

